# The Twelve Days of Turkey



## jujube (Dec 7, 2020)

On the First Day of Thanksgiving... We give thanks for the fresh turkey feast and its hot trimmings.

 On the Second Day of Thanksgiving... We bless the cold turkey sandwiches, sloshy cranberry sauce, and hard rolls.

 On the Third Day of Thanksgiving... We praise the turkey pie and vintage mixed veggies.

 On the Fourth Day of Thanksgiving... We thank the pilgrims for not serving bison that first time, or we'd be celebrating Thanksgiving until April.

 On the Fifth Day of Thanksgiving... We gobble up cubed bird casserole and pray for a glimpse of a naked turkey carcass.

 On the Sixth Day of Thanksgiving... We show gratitude (sort of) to the creative cook who slings cashews at the turkey and calls it Oriental.

 On the Seventh Day of Thanksgiving... We forgive our forefathers and pass the turkey-nugget pizza.

 On the Eighth Day of Thanksgiving... The word "vegetarian" keeps popping into our heads.

 On the Ninth Day of Thanksgiving... We check our hair to make sure we're not beginning to sprout feathers.

 On the Tenth Day of Thanksgiving... We hope that the wing meat kabobs catch fire under the broiler.

 On the Eleventh Day of Thanksgiving... We smile over the creamed gizzard because the thigh bones are in sight.

 On the Twelfth Day of Thanksgiving... We apologize for running out of turkey leftovers -- and everybody cheers.

--Author Unknown


----------



## Aunt Marg (Dec 8, 2020)

Thanks for the laugh, Ju!


----------

